# Anyone need a new cool guitar? $300



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

BRAND NEW IN THE BOX......
STICKERS STILL ON IT

LES PAUL EPIPHONE STUDIO-VINTAGE SUNBURST 
See pics


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll give ya 150.00 for it before it gets deleted...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice guitar!


----------

